# My dog is rubbing his head all over me



## mom2kdg

really weird. I was fostering him and have decided to adopt him. I have had him for a little over 3 weeks. He is a lab/mix. I'm not sure why he does this and I'm curious to see if anyone elses dog does this. 

i.e. I'm sitting on the couch upright he will come over and bury his head between my arm and leg. Then he just starts to rub his entire head (in the down position, not looking at me) all over me. Is he trying to rub his scent on me as if she's mine? Bizarre.


----------



## dominicandino

I read somewhere that it was about dominance. My Dog is doing the same with me and today he got really violent, in a playful way, and tried to bite me harder than he usually does when we play. I've had my Dog since he was 2 months and he is now 4 years old, and he's a mix of very smart and obedient breeds, german shepherd and doberman, so I think I'll take him to a special training place. 

I read that dogs act as if they were in a wolf pack and there is an alpha male. Apparently our dogs think that they are the alpha males. And that behavior is simply saying "I OWN YOU!" I gave my dog a lot of love and did a lot of nice things for him. He's very spoiled. Maybe I missed out on a little discipline. 

It could be something else, but this is what I got out of my research.


----------



## StellaKin

I don't have a research/scientific answer for you.. but with my current dog/dogs I've had and/or been around in the past... those dogs all did that so I'd pet them and give them a rubbing. My little Stella does this often, and I'll just rub her ears and butt and she gets all chilled out and relaxed.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

This is not about dominance!...That is just silly!...It is all about affection towards you...The dominance theory is an old, worn out, & false concept.


----------



## winniec777

My dog does this, too. She also buries her head in between the couch cushions. I have 2 theories:

- she thinks it's fun
- she's trying to get a booger or some food out of her nose

Could be both!


----------



## Marsh Muppet

When my dog starts rubbing his head on me, I interpret that to mean his head needs scratching and I'm not being quick enough with the scritching. He'll usually come up to me and press the top of his head against my chest. If I pretend I don't realize he's there, he soon begins making himself impossible to ignore.


----------



## Cracker

dominicandino said:


> I read somewhere that it was about dominance. My Dog is doing the same with me and today he got really violent, in a playful way, and tried to bite me harder than he usually does when we play. I've had my Dog since he was 2 months and he is now 4 years old, and he's a mix of very smart and obedient breeds, german shepherd and doberman, so I think I'll take him to a special training place.
> 
> I read that dogs act as if they were in a wolf pack and there is an alpha male. Apparently our dogs think that they are the alpha males. And that behavior is simply saying "I OWN YOU!" I gave my dog a lot of love and did a lot of nice things for him. He's very spoiled. Maybe I missed out on a little discipline.
> 
> It could be something else, but this is what I got out of my research.


You, my friend, have been reading ALL of the wrong stuff. As they say, don't believe everything you hear. Do some more research and please be very careful about which training place you go to. 

To the OP.
A lot of dogs do this, they could be soliciting affection, they could be itchy, etc. If your dog is doing it all over, excessively I would check his skin, ears and eyes carefully to ensure he doesn't have an allergy issue or something going on. 
When Cracker rubs her face (as opposed to just sticking her face between my knees or under my arm) it often means her demodex is acting up again.


----------



## KBLover

Wally hasn't done this to me, but I've seen him do this before on the carpet (especially the low indoor/outdoor carpet in the basement - guess it's rough enough for whatever he's doing).

If I scratch his butt in the morning just after he wakes up (and only in the morning) he'll do this to. No idea why. No idea why just in the morning. I just assume he's being psycho dog.

I usually get the head on my arm and/or lick where my arm bends for some reason. Sometimes I get the standard head on my leg and look pitiful routine. Never anything like the head rubbing and I feel left out LOL


----------



## Cindy23323

I have a little video of one of my animals rubbing his head on my son. But he was basically trying to scent roll him. My son had just put on some sun burn lotion and i guess Loki thought it smelled nice and stinky.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s26eQz8xQg


----------



## winniec777

Well, I believe I have my (sticky) answer. My dog sneezed twice this morning and then immediately came over to me and rubbed her snotty nose all over me (I was on the floor at the time). She was very happy about it. I think she finds me a better Kleenex than the carpet.  Humans are so useful.


----------



## Cindy23323

Now thats funny


----------



## winniec777

Not so much for the Kleenex.


----------



## RonE

When Esther rubs her back on the cedar bushes in our yard, I know she's trying to establish her dominance over them.


----------



## winniec777

LOL - is it all bushes or just the wimpy ones, cuz, you know, messin' with a spirea is a whole 'nother matter than messin' with a barberry. Just sayin'.


----------



## JiveDadson

mom2kdg said:


> really weird. I was fostering him and have decided to adopt him. I have had him for a little over 3 weeks. He is a lab/mix. I'm not sure why he does this and I'm curious to see if anyone elses dog does this.
> 
> i.e. I'm sitting on the couch upright he will come over and bury his head between my arm and leg. Then he just starts to rub his entire head (in the down position, not looking at me) all over me. Is he trying to rub his scent on me as if she's mine? Bizarre.


I think it's more likely that he is trying to rub your scent on him than his on you. (Cats are different.) If he wanted to mark you, well, let's just say you wouldn't want that.

Maybe he wants petting. Maybe he's using you as a napkin.

If it bothers you, it should be easy enough to train away.


----------

